# Crazy fasting! - How do you manage?



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tried a fast today, by 12pm lunchtime i started to feel really irritable and emotional, by 2pm I was nearly crying at something really minor.

Fasting, not even once.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Take it your not a muslim?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Been fasting for 20 hours now mate, not even felt hungry. You get used to it.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

lxm said:


> Tried a fast today, by 12pm lunchtime i started to feel really irritable and emotional, by 2pm I was nearly crying at something really minor.
> 
> Fasting, not even once.


WTF you crying for? Hormonal imbalance maybe doubt fasting will do that to you.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ahhh good luck to the people that like to fast for diet purposes i like to eat frequently!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously the change was like day and night... firstly tummy started rumbling badly.. not had that experience for years! then I got more and more ratty and emotional by the hour untill I felt like crying... LoL, tin of tuna with EVOO and a bowl of soup sorted it out ASAP


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats wrong with building muscle and burning fat ? i dunno why people think starving is a good idea .


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Fasting is great, nothing like the energy you have the next day, I also sleep easily everytime I do it.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> whats wrong with building muscle and burning fat ? i dunno why people think starving is a good idea .


This isnt another one of my silly sidetracks dont worry ewen! was on a course today at work and was up at 6am and had no access to any food in the morning hence the 'fast' - Untill the first half of the day was over! Im not looking at doing intermitent fasting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> This isnt another one of my silly sidetracks dont worry ewen! was on a course today at work and was up at 6am and had no access to any food in the morning hence the 'fast' - Untill the first half of the day was over! Im not looking at doing intermitent fasting


i tke food everywhere i go and if i dont its coz im going somewhere with food , dont starve for no cnut .


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

lxm said:


> Tried a fast today, by 12pm lunchtime i started to feel really irritable and emotional, by 2pm I was nearly crying at something really minor.
> 
> Fasting, not even once.


Being irritable and emotional during your fast is simply due to withdrawal. Over the years you have created an unhealthy physical reliance on food and mental dependence on your eating times. Once you unlearn those habits and retrain your body to work properly, you won't be crying over skipping breakfast.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I have 500kcals on my fast days so if I really am struggling I split those calories throughout the day, as opposed to saving them up for dinner. Last week for example, I had a very callenging piece of web work to do and my brain just wouldn't work so I had some dried apricots which really helped.

I find though that if my diet in general is clean and I miniminse insulin spikes, the fasting isn't so bad as my appetite isn't that high.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

A lot of it's in your head


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Over gone from a 1k breakfast and big lunch to no breakfast and a tuna salad. Doesn't bother me at all (anymore) :thumbup:


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Breaking your fast early doesn't mean your body is weak, it means your mind is!!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

lxm said:


> Tried a fast today, by 12pm lunchtime i started to feel really irritable and emotional, by 2pm I was nearly crying at something really minor.
> 
> Fasting, not even once.


you are pathetic.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> whats wrong with building muscle and burning fat ? i dunno why people think starving is a good idea .


If done properly, scientific research shows that it significantly reduces the risk of developing cancer, cardiovascular disease and neuroligical diesease...so that's my motivation!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

kingdale said:


> you are pathetic.


Agreed. Weak individual, no self control.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

If your not use to fasting then it may take 3/4 days for your body to adapt


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> If done properly, scientific research shows that it significantly reduces the risk of developing cancer, cardiovascular disease and neuroligical diesease...so that's my motivation!


i agree , also eating reduced calories throughout a humans lifespan increases their lifespan however both points are void on a muscle building forum .


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

kingdale said:


> you are pathetic.


Harsh, but so true.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> i agree , also eating reduced calories throughout a humans lifespan increases their lifespan however both points are void on a muscle building forum .


Well, I wouldn't say totally void...health is factor too. But we hardly exlcusively stick to BB talk on here anyway.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Well, I wouldn't say totally void...health is factor too. But we hardly exlcusively stick to BB talk on here anyway.


yeah i know but if you get to the tech bit then bb as a life style is one of the worst there is .

now strongman that is healthy lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah i know but if you get to the tech bit then bb as a life style is one of the worst there is .
> 
> now strongman that is healthy lol


Yeah I know, fasting reduces levels of IGF-1 so is actually counterproductive for muscle growth.

I thought strongmen were fat [email protected]?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Yeah I know, fasting reduces levels of IGF-1 so is actually counterproductive for muscle growth.
> 
> I thought strongmen were fat [email protected]?


haha dunno you tell me you seen me naked more than anyone else


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha dunno you tell me you seen me naked more than anyone else


Ha ha...you can be the exception to the rule :wub:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...you can be the exception to the rule :wub:


well there be no fasting with you around :devil2:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Been fasting for 20 hours now mate, not even felt hungry. You get used to it.


How long does it take you to get used to it? How do you handle the hunger? I get hungry on keto so I can't imagine the pain of a 16hr fast. Plus I sleep for 4 hrs so that's more time awake to be hungry.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm on my second day of If I've never been a big morning eater but this suits me perfectly.

Work at the moment is light stuff alot of testing don't think it is going to work when I'm flat out running cables lugging round storage heaters. Because ill eat at 5 when I get up and I'm starving again by 8.

Anyone on here do if with an active job building trade or similar?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

rectus said:


> How long does it take you to get used to it? How do you handle the hunger? I get hungry on keto so I can't imagine the pain of a 16hr fast. Plus I sleep for 4 hrs so that's more time awake to be hungry.


A day if that! Just need to man up :2guns:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

lxm said:


> Tried a fast today, by 12pm lunchtime i started to feel really irritable and emotional, by 2pm I was nearly crying at something really minor.
> 
> Fasting, not even once.


Some days I'm 16 hrs without food before I train ( Ido take in BCAA,Glutamine,citrulline malate )

but my training & energy hasn't changed now I'm used to it.

I do take in a heavy carb meal the night before however


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

What is the actual benefit here of fasting? All for a calorie deficit?

Wouldn't this cause muscles to go catabolic?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Some research shows that it takes about 48 hours to go catabolic, in the fasting period your body will use fat stores as energy as opposed to using muscle.

So it's basically fat burning 16 odd hours and then feeding up for about 8, also apparantly makes you more insulin sensitive which is good for bb.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

ewen said:


> whats wrong with building muscle and burning fat ? i dunno why people think starving is a good idea .


a lot of women/ and some men if you call them that way think that's the way but they all know everything you know and in the end they all tend to end up being skinny fat with cellulite , and in reality it's the muscle keeping that skin from saggin


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R20B said:


> What is the actual benefit here of fasting? All for a calorie deficit?
> 
> Wouldn't this cause muscles to go catabolic?


I pointed out the health beneifts earlier in the thread, and the other benefits are also fat loss from an overall reduction in weekly calorie intake.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MNR said:


> I'm on my second day of If I've never been a big morning eater but this suits me perfectly.
> 
> Work at the moment is light stuff alot of testing don't think it is going to work when I'm flat out running cables lugging round storage heaters. Because ill eat at 5 when I get up and I'm starving again by 8.
> 
> Anyone on here do if with an active job building trade or similar?


What do you mean by your second day? Not second day running surely?


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> What do you mean by your second day? Not second day running surely?


Don't worry Katy I'm not into my second day with no food lol . I mean second day of 16hour fasting had my eating windows of 12.30-8.30.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MNR said:


> Don't worry Katy I'm not into my second day with no food lol . I mean second day of 16hour fasting had my eating windows of 12.30-8.30.


I was gonna say. When I first heard about he 5:2 diet I misunderstood and thought it was supposed to be 2 consecutive days...


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> I was gonna say. When I first heard about he 5:2 diet I misunderstood and thought it was supposed to be 2 consecutive days...


Two days no food I would be a jittering caffeine wired mess.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MNR said:


> Two days no food I would be a jittering caffeine wired mess.


Ha ha...I was stupidaly doing this for a few months! :laugh: Amazingly I coped fine!! Thankfully though I finally read the right info!


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...I was stupidaly doing this for a few months! :laugh: Amazingly I coped fine!! Thankfully though I finally read the right info!


Bloody hell. Surely you can't have done 2 days a week 0 kcals?

I'm starting to enjoy it now fits the way I eat.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MNR said:


> Bloody hell. Surely you can't have done 2 days a week 0 kcals?
> 
> I'm starting to enjoy it now fits the way I eat.


Oh no, it was 500kcals a day for two days straight each week.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

You must have been dropping BF% really quickly?

Can anyone show me there food breakdown for the day please?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Love IF fair few people on here getting good results from it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MNR said:


> You must have been dropping BF% really quickly?
> 
> Can anyone show me there food breakdown for the day please?


It was probably muscle!!


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah saying that 48 hours is quite a while. Did you notice it affecting your lifts? Or did you just put it down to calorie deficiency?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MNR said:


> Yeah saying that 48 hours is quite a while. Did you notice it affecting your lifts? Or did you just put it down to calorie deficiency?


I never train with weights when fasting and nah, didnt seem to affect what I could squat on training days.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Done a few 24 hour fasts now and wasn't even fazed!!

It takes getting used to fasting, my 1st or 2 i was hungry as fuk, soon at it hit 12 i was in the fridge like a fukin looney for food!!

now i forget its even meal time......sh!ts all over the fact you HAVE to fuel your body every 2/3 hours!! what a load of poo


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What about the breath? Brushing/flossing/mouthwash reduce mouth odour by a very small amount, it's breakfast which stimulates the saliva glands to reduce the bacteria in the mouth, but you guys aren't having breakfast. If I do a keto style IF, my breath is going to be legendary!


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

rectus said:


> What about the breath? Brushing/flossing/mouthwash reduce mouth odour by a very small amount, it's breakfast which stimulates the saliva glands to reduce the bacteria in the mouth, but you guys aren't having breakfast. If I do a keto style IF, my breath is going to be legendary!


Gum?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Rusky87 said:


> Gum?


Everything has artificial sugars in it, sometimes I feel like an android. Plus the gum's sweetness is going to trigger hunger.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> What about the breath? Brushing/flossing/mouthwash reduce mouth odour by a very small amount, it's breakfast which stimulates the saliva glands to reduce the bacteria in the mouth, but you guys aren't having breakfast. If I do a keto style IF, my breath is going to be legendary!


I've never found that a problem. Maybe that's because I drink fruit teas throughout the day?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Katy said:


> I've never found that a problem. Maybe that's because I drink fruit teas throughout the day?


Or maybe everybody around you is super polite? You wouldn't get that where I work hahaha the amount of people that have had comments about their greasy hair, b.o., not bathing and stinking the place out. I've seen people cry when they've been told. I need a new job!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> Or maybe everybody around you is super polite? You wouldn't get that where I work hahaha the amount of people that have had comments about their greasy hair, b.o., not bathing and stinking the place out. I've seen people cry when they've been told. I need a new job!


Sounds like a lovey bunch of people! :laugh: Nah, Lorian and I are honest with each about that sort of stuff and he's the only around me when I'm fasting.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

@Katy in response to your earlier post, what is it that you was doing wrong before you read the right info?

And is this in relation to your comment about losing muscle?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

faultline said:


> @Katy in response to your earlier post, what is it that you was doing wrong before you read the right info?
> 
> And is this in relation to your comment about losing muscle?


I was fasting for two days consecutively as opposed to splitting those two days over the week...I now fast on Tuesdays and Fridays...most weeks.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh god this is the worst day of my life. I am in pain! Is this diet for the elite, or can anyone do it? Some diets are designed for those who take their bodies to extreme levels and it's a different mind set.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

rectus said:


> Oh god this is the worst day of my life. I am in pain! Is this diet for the elite, or can anyone do it? Some diets are designed for those who take their bodies to extreme levels and it's a different mind set.


What are you struggling with?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pi$$ball personally. Fast for 16 hours. Just had lunch and wasn't even hungry


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i find fasting easy as long as nothing other than water or black coffee passes my lips.

i realise this is going to sound a bit crazy but even the taste of my gf's lipstick/balm is enough to get the hunger going,


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

ewen said:


> whats wrong with building muscle and burning fat ? i dunno why people think starving is a good idea .


couldnt be more right IMO.

i had to fast for over 24 hours before my last fight (it was actually 32 hours) and i felt really really weak come the fight.

you dont need to fast, i dont understand why people do it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

barrettmma said:


> couldnt be more right IMO.
> 
> i had to fast for over 24 hours before my last fight (it was actually 32 hours) and i felt really really weak come the fight.
> 
> you dont need to fast,* i dont understand why people do it*


i actually like the feeling of it. spend so much trime feeling full that its nice to feel empty from time to time, if that makes sense.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> i actually like the feeling of it. spend so much trime feeling full that its nice to feel empty from time to time, if that makes sense.


yes i get the feeling......like when you've had a big poo! :laugh:

pmsl....no i do get you though, but i just dont see the point, yes its nice to feel 'not bloated all the time' but when i dont eat, i know at some point i'll get the dreaded hungry feeling again. for me theres nothing worse than being hungry......you become grouchy, miserable, lathargic.

its juts generally not good for you.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

barrettmma said:


> yes i get the feeling......like when you've had a big poo! :laugh:
> 
> pmsl....no i do get you though, but i just dont see the point, yes its nice to feel 'not bloated all the time' but when i dont eat, i know at some point i'll get the dreaded hungry feeling again. for me theres nothing worse than being hungry......you become grouchy, miserable, lathargic.
> 
> its juts generally not good for you.


maybe im just a bit sadistic lol. but i dont feel hungry whilst fasting, just empty


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

fair enough dude!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Bashy said:


> What are you struggling with?


I am used to eating often. The hunger is unbelievable, it's all encompassing and I can't think clearly. I don't know how much more I can take! It's time for me to eat now so I am back in my happy place.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> i find fasting easy as long as nothing other than water or black coffee passes my lips.
> 
> i realise this is going to sound a bit crazy but even the taste of my gf's lipstick/balm is enough to get the hunger going,


Yeah I get that. I'm fine if I just drink black coffee and fruit teas but if I eat anything I'm then really hungry. Just had a banana to help my brain for work but now my stomach is rumbling and it wasn't before!



barrettmma said:


> couldnt be more right IMO.
> 
> i had to fast for over 24 hours before my last fight (it was actually 32 hours) and i felt really really weak come the fight.
> 
> you dont need to fast, *i dont understand why people do it*


I do it for the long term health benefits.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

rectus said:


> I am used to eating often. The hunger is unbelievable, it's all encompassing and I can't think clearly. I don't know how much more I can take! It's time for me to eat now so I am back in my happy place.


Its just breaking your routine thats the struggle, how long have you been fasting?

I found actually doing something usually sorted any hunger pangs.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Its just breaking your routine thats the struggle, how long have you been fasting?
> 
> I found actually doing something usually sorted any hunger pangs.


Yeah I find that. I only fast on work days because I'm so occupied with work that it acts as a good distraction. I've tried fasting at the weekend but I've either failed or been miserable as hell!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Katy said:


> Yeah I find that. I only fast on work days because I'm so occupied with work that it acts as a good distraction. I've tried fasting at the weekend but I've either failed or been miserable as hell!


I have thought of maybe fasting the day after I have my cheat meal, something in my head says that makes sense.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bashy said:


> I have thought of maybe fasting the day after I have my cheat meal, something in my head says that makes sense.


I almost do that...I cheat on Sunday, eat better on Monday as almost a prep! And then fast on the Tuesday and Thursday. It also seems to make sense ot me as well to fast after indulging; tricking the body into thinking there's tonnes of food and then fasting.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Its just breaking your routine thats the struggle, how long have you been fasting?
> 
> I found actually doing something usually sorted any hunger pangs.


Today is my second day. I work surrounded by food so it's hard to take my mind off of it.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well considering were not herbivorous or grazers don't see a problem with fasting


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

lxm said:


> Tried a fast today, by 12pm lunchtime i started to feel really irritable and emotional, by 2pm I was nearly crying at something really minor.
> 
> Fasting, not even once.


Only you could cry because of not eating for a few hours

On the bright side, in those 8 hours you must have had at least 7 women making passes at you :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can someone knowledgeable clear something up?

If we burn carbs n fat for energy, do we use any protein for energy?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

faultline said:


> Can someone knowledgeable clear something up?
> 
> If we burn carbs n fat for energy, do we use any protein for energy?


Only if there is a lack of glucose/glycogen in the body and you're training intensely your muscle protein is converted into glucose by the liver by a process called gluconeogenesis. Something you don't want to happen.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah I get that. I'm fine if I just drink black coffee and fruit teas but if I eat anything I'm then really hungry. Just had a banana to help my brain for work but now my stomach is rumbling and it wasn't before!
> 
> I do it for the long term health benefits.


What do you normally do to break your fast Katy? I chug down a protein shake only then wait an hour before eating a good balanced meal. Do you go.all out with a big meal or do you do similar?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> What do you normally do to break your fast Katy? I chug down a protein shake only then wait an hour before eating a good balanced meal. Do you go.all out with a big meal or do you do similar?


On my fast days I allow myself 500kcals which I try to save til the evening. So on those days I have a banana for brain fuel in the morning and then have a big vegetable and chicken stir-fry in the evening which is quite low calories so can sometimes even have a chocolate afterwards. However, quite often my work is quite mentally challeneging so I've needed fuel for my brain, so on those days I split my calories equally throughout the day with some dried apriocts, ham salad....stuff like that. But then on those days it's really depressing to then have hardly any calories left after work! :crying:


----------

